# Tomei Genesis engine



## 1320it (Dec 18, 2015)

Anyone here running the Tomei Genesis Engine? How are you liking it and how much power do you currently have? I have been trying to find more info on this crate engine, but it seems there is limited information.

Yes, I know there are other crate engine options out there, but I am just interested in knowing about this engine first.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Loads of info out there

Which exact one you need information on?

Can also supply the engine if required


----------



## 1320it (Dec 18, 2015)

matty32 said:


> Loads of info out there
> 
> Which exact one you need information on?
> 
> Can also supply the engine if required


How much horsepower can it handle? Lets say my goal is between 650-700AWHP.

What is the best turbo that should be paired with it? I would prefer to have as little as a lag as possible

What aftermarket radiator and intercooler would you recommend?

What other supporting mods other than suspension/brakes would I need?

Feel free to PM me a quote


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You need to decide on which exact engine you want first

The rest is personal choice

Ie twins or single set up etc


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I spoke to Tomei direct. It's a 12 to 18 month wait because the new N1 block is out of production and they are waiting on Nissan. They won't even take my money, and trust me, it's a lot of it 

PM me and I will talk you through the direct from Tomei response and what your options are.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

1320it said:


> How much horsepower can it handle? Lets say my goal is between 650-700AWHP.
> 
> What is the best turbo that should be paired with it? I would prefer to have as little as a lag as possible
> 
> ...


With respect there is no such thing as 'best turbo'. Best is very subjective. Perhaps if you could provide as much detail as possible as to your application and preferences. Is the engine to go into a GTR even? Which one? Who's fitting the engine? What other mods have been done already?

Again with respect when people start asking about the best engine/best turbo with no other information its often because they don't really know what they are talking about. Tends to happen about the time of school holidays...

Of course I'm sure that isn't you but you can understand peoples' suspicions so help them to help you.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

RHD are charging £3000 for an N1 block. Don't know that is a result of a shortage and they have some or it's because of the recent Nismo price increase.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> RHD are charging £3000 for an N1 block. Don't know that is a result of a shortage and they have some or it's because of the recent Nismo price increase.


its because Nissan have increased the prices on alot of RB items.

this includes the N1 block

Nissan/Nismo are only following other manufacturers who are putting up their prices, tomei for example on the Ti exhausts

GT-R parts are getting more expensive.


----------



## 1320it (Dec 18, 2015)

Cris said:


> With respect there is no such thing as 'best turbo'. Best is very subjective. Perhaps if you could provide as much detail as possible as to your application and preferences. Is the engine to go into a GTR even? Which one? Who's fitting the engine? What other mods have been done already?
> 
> Again with respect when people start asking about the best engine/best turbo with no other information its often because they don't really know what they are talking about. Tends to happen about the time of school holidays...
> 
> Of course I'm sure that isn't you but you can understand peoples' suspicions so help them to help you.


I know there have been advancements made to turbo set-ups since the HKSGTS-SS kit has been made. I am not too familiar with imports and turbos as I come from a background owning domestics(I currently own a 2015 Mustang GT) and the most popular forced induction setup is a centrifugal setup such as Vortech or a twin screw supercharger. So forgive my ignorance as I am still new to this. 

I am importing a R34 GT-R that is bone stock with less then 30k kilometers. My goal is to have driveability in-town. Ideally, I want something with as little turbo lag as possible. I see people are running single turbo setups as opposed to the twin-turbo setup. My goal with the car is to do some standing mile events(no drag races) or roll races. The other cars I would be competing against are 800RWHP Vipers, Corvettes, GT-Rs, EVOs, ect.

Here is a picture of my Mustang


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

The Tomei Genesis donks are ALOT of money for what they are. Hideously overpriced!


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

hmmm .. interesting ...

I was also considering the Tomei.

On my car now I am running HKS GT-SS, with HKS dowpipe, HKS Hi Power Silence exhaust. Standard crank on NITTO pistons and rods, Tomei PONCAMS (not that these will matter if I do change to a Tomei Genesis...)

I am using an ARC Airbox, to a brandless intercooler (changing to ARC), 90mm single throttle through RIPS intake plenum, HKS 800cc injectors on HKS fuel rail, all controlled by HKS F-CON (for the time being).

My engine is making about 350bhp, dynoed, at 1.3bar.

Which is the next bigger turbo if I am to keep with my twin low mount turbo setup?

I have considered the EFRs but they need to be top mounted, which is a no-no in my country, which is not mod friendly ...

HKS GT-RS? HKS GT2835? ARMS M7655? ARMS M8260? Greddy T51??

Am not keen on a single turbo, cos it is also a no-no here...

Thanks!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I think if it were me and I had to build an engine from scratch. I would be going the Rips route as it is proven and works. If my car didn't come with the engine I have then it would be a no brainer for me.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

peckhs said:


> hmmm .. interesting ...
> 
> I was also considering the Tomei.
> 
> ...


None of those turbo's. Bin them all.

What size engine are you looking at. The 2.6 or 2.8?

If you MUST keep the low mounts than no bigger than a -5 or 2530 IMO.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

2.8L genesis should be good i guess. ..
Although i have considered RIPS as GTRNICK suggested, but i think a RB30 is too much for my need

Sorry to the OP for hijacking the thread.. ;p

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

peckhs said:


> hmmm .. interesting ...
> 
> I was also considering the Tomei.
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly the GT-SS are the same as the 2510s which are the same as the Garrett -9s. The next step would be the 2530s or -5s. Should bolt up onto the all the kit you already have.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! I did google for the -5... are they still in production?
There were quite a few comparisons between the original Garretts and the HKS branded 2530s... and it seems that the HKS were more superior because of the housing??
Correct me if i am wrong...
And.. the HKS 2530 seems to have been discontinued?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bar the single set ups (t04z)

Hks don't do a gtr turbo kit

They seem to have moved out of the turbo set up for older gtr 

I went tomei set up which will be ok for a stage 1


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I hear HKS are working on a new twin setup for RB26 still not seen much info


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GT2860 series recently got updated. Bronze bearing cages and ceramic ball bearings. The end result increased durability and an improvement in spool up.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The tomei engine is reasonable for £14k

Cheaper (&stronger) than a nismo s series


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

It seems to me (from the web ) the popular set up in japan seems to be HKS, Tomei and Trust Greddy.
These companies have setups specifically for the 32s, and sold as a package. Whereas for Garrett one will have to know the exact items to buy?


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

But more expensive than a RIPS, especially on current NZD exchange rate.

Robbie would also advise on best turbo set up for your requirement.

Downside is RB30 is slightly taller than an RB26 so exhaust needs a bit of fiddling with.

Don't know where you are in Canada but Luke Essiambr (Luc GTR Essiambr on FB) in Canada already travelled your path.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Hmmm... i was reading up on BorgWarner's turbo and realised they have a series of turbo call the AirWerks.. the S200 series looks interesting...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

peckhs said:


> Thanks guys! I did google for the -5... are they still in production?
> There were quite a few comparisons between the original Garretts and the HKS branded 2530s... and it seems that the HKS were more superior because of the housing??
> Correct me if i am wrong...
> And.. the HKS 2530 seems to have been discontinued?
> ...


If you have the budget there are options for using the newer Garrett GTX turbos for this application. I think that some work is required to fit housings or some such.

The reason I mention it is I wonder how much difference you will see by just stepping up one size of turbo. The cost may not justify the results. With a newer turbo technology you might notice the difference better.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

matty32 said:


> The tomei engine is reasonable for £14k
> 
> Cheaper (&stronger) than a nismo s series


12-18 month wait


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Cris said:


> If you have the budget there are options for using the newer Garrett GTX turbos for this application. I think that some work is required to fit housings or some such.
> 
> The reason I mention it is I wonder how much difference you will see by just stepping up one size of turbo. The cost may not justify the results. With a newer turbo technology you might notice the difference better.


Now that you mentioned it.. it does seems more logical..
The gtx are actually quite close in price to the hks which i was considering. ..
Will have to consider the work required to make them fit though 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

FRRACER said:


> 12-18 month wait


The main problem is Tomei needs the N1 block, which Nissan has not started to produce.
I was told they will start production only when there is sufficient orders.
I have also emailed Tomei and they were not able to give me an estimate.
Alternative is to send them our own N1 block??  

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

peckhs said:


> My engine is making about 350bhp, dynoed, at 1.3bar.


Is thay a typo? 350, even if it is whp, seems really low for your spec running gtss. Mine makes 450rwhp at 1 bar with gtss.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Is thay a typo? 350, even if it is whp, seems really low for your spec running gtss. Mine makes 450rwhp at 1 bar with gtss.


Yup... don't ask me why...
That's the reason for a new engine... and a new shell...  
And probably a new workshop..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

AlexJ said:


> Is thay a typo? 350, even if it is whp, seems really low for your spec running gtss. Mine makes 450rwhp at 1 bar with gtss.


Was wondering this. Standard turbos can even make more. On a complete standard engine with a proper map.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

The map seems to be an issue... hence i am on the search for another stand alone..
Have gotten a link g4+ plug in though... 
Hopefully things will get better

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

peckhs said:


> The main problem is Tomei needs the N1 block, which Nissan has not started to produce.
> I was told they will start production only when there is sufficient orders.
> I have also emailed Tomei and they were not able to give me an estimate.
> Alternative is to send them our own N1 block??
> ...


Yes I know I stated that earlier in the thread


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

peckhs said:


> The map seems to be an issue... hence i am on the search for another stand alone..
> Have gotten a link g4+ plug in though...
> Hopefully things will get better
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


The g4+ is what I now have, pretty nice ecu for the money, you just need to find someone good to map it, maybe you can get someone to do it remotely if there aren't specialists in your locale. That said even on a nistune mine was making around 470fwhp at 1.2bar so your current map is pretty suspect imo.


----------



## RXXXIV (Sep 3, 2007)

You can pump put 500bhp with your turbos if engine and map are fine. So either your engine is gone or your mapper is useless.

Link ECU is great. But any ECU will only be as good as the guy who maps it. So back to your initial problem again.

Next step of turbos would be the HKS2530s. One size bigger, still low mount and good for 650bhp no probs.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

I was using Fcon, and am very tied down to the same workshop as they ate the only HKS tuner locally.
Hence the decision to change to a more tuner friendly Link.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

my recent dyno ... :runaway:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Seems like these guys are inept!


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, I really don't know what to say ...

When I did my rebuild about 3 years back, my instructions were response and reliability ..
The response was definitely good, reliability so-so ... I was told it made 450hp on crank after the rebuild, but I am not sure how the tuner knew that cos it was never put on a dyno ..

As far as I know, the car was only tuned on the road, as I was told it was not necessary to tune it on a dyno ... but what do I know at that time.. it was my first engine build ...


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

peckhs said:


> Well, I really don't know what to say ...
> 
> When I did my rebuild about 3 years back, my instructions were response and reliability ..
> The response was definitely good, reliability so-so ... I was told it made 450hp on crank after the rebuild, but I am not sure how the tuner knew that cos it was never put on a dyno ..
> ...


Yours is the light grey 32? With the really nice interior? If so that is pretty nice. 

All you need is a proper map and then you can enjoy your car properly, as you should. 

Like AlexJ said, if no one can map the link g4 locally just get it done remotely. Send them your spec list and they should be able to get a good map sent over to you. You have some really good parts, shame if they don't get used to what they are supposed to be doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> Is thay a typo? 350, even if it is whp, seems really low for your spec running gtss. Mine makes 450rwhp at 1 bar with gtss.


Its hot as hell in Singapore....


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

CSB said:


> Yours is the light grey 32? With the really nice interior? If so that is pretty nice.
> 
> All you need is a proper map and then you can enjoy your car properly, as you should.
> 
> Like AlexJ said, if no one can map the link g4 locally just get it done remotely. Send them your spec list and they should be able to get a good map sent over to you. You have some really good parts, shame if they don't get used to what they are supposed to be doing. :thumbsup:


not sure if it is the same one .. but yes mine is light grey with carbon interior and Nismo seat wraps..



m3dim said:


> Its hot as hell in Singapore....


It sure is!

Well, the issue with the Fcon was the lack of tuners locally. So hopefully by changing to Link I will be able to find the correct tuner, either locally or even in my neighbor country Malaysia... 

We shall see... Link is on the way from New Zealand... 

thanks guys for the replies... I may not even need to upgrade my turbos as I am looking at 500hp on crank, if the tune can solve my issues ...

Shall not OT the thread anymore... 

cheers!


----------



## Jim34nismo (Apr 6, 2016)

There is a long wait list on these genesis engine, i was going to get one for my R34 but 18 months wait is too long lol


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

It has been a long wait...



















Patiently waiting for these to go on sale 



















And all these gonna go into a shell o bought from AlexGTR... 

Super stoked!!!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, cant wait to see your results, love the Genesis engine!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Article about these turbos in the latest GTR mag. Replacement for the 2530s


----------



## mhhforyou (Jul 12, 2012)

The tomei genesis RB28XG use a N1 Block???


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes... the block is N1

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Great looking engine. Tomei are great and looking forward to the results. Have you got any more details on the turbos they will be interesting.


----------



## barnsleyjohn (Jun 28, 2015)

second that any specs on turbo's


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can copy the article from GTR magazine, but as in Japanese, not a great deal of help, but you can see graphs etc


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Post it up if you can please. Btw do you have a Gtr magazine subscription?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Post it up if you can please. Btw do you have a Gtr magazine subscription?


Hi Younes,

Will do next week bud.

No I don't have a subscription, was lucky enough to go on holiday a couple of weeks ago to Japan, Tokyo & Hakone (saw 3 R32 GTRs) and bought the mag there.

Great place, recommend it, lovely people and quite easy to navigate around.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Do not have much info aboutvthe turbos yet. 
Was told it will be open for orders end of this month.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to try and get a subscription to the magazine lots of useful info in there even if just pictures as we can't understand the reports lol

I would hate to think about the price of these turbos I for one won't be paying almost 3k for a set. Just curious to see what they have created and what features it has.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

I do have this.. but i don't understand any of it... can just ogle at the stuffs available 










I am actually very surprised that there are much much more stuffs available for purchase from many smaller companies in japan..

I recently came across a company Final Motion... they have all sorts of carbon parts. Unfortunately they don't seem to export their stuffs..

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

HKS turbo info I am struggling to attach - Younes, PM me your email and will send PDF. Ta


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

HKS?GT-SS???????GT III-RS???????? | AUTO MESSE WEB

Google translate seems to say there will be a gtiii-rs to replace the 2530 and a gtiii-ss to replace the gt-ss.


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

AlexJ said:


> HKS?GT-SS???????GT III-RS???????? | AUTO MESSE WEB
> 
> Google translate seems to say there will be a gtiii-rs to replace the 2530 and a gtiii-ss to replace the gt-ss.


The gt3 rs is the one i posted... but didnt know about gt3 ss though... 
Interesting...

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

There not much difference In power output. I'm guessing it's response and efficiency.


----------

